# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Tourists Robbed at Gunpoint in SXM Oyster Pond

## KevinS

St Maarten doesn't need this.  Yet another reason why SXM is just an airport for many SBH visitors.

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...in-oyster-pond

----------


## andynap

That’s nothing new. Been happening for years. Better yet, there an alert for Ship cruisers about Zika on St Martin.

----------


## KevinS

Yes, which is why, whenever possible, SXM is "just an airport" to me.  I hope to spend less than 45 minutes there in a few days.

----------


## dadto6

Exactly why I have no desire to spend a single night at SXM, lest alone a extended vacation rental in a Villa.

----------

